# Hiring roofing estimator



## ReliableAmerican (Jan 21, 2009)

HIRING ROOFING ESTIMATOR Monday, January 19, 2009 - I am opening one estimating position for a roofing estimator in the IL market, near Chicago. Call me to discuss the details and how we can help each other. Thomas @ 847-207-0991.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

Estimator or salesman?


----------



## ReliableAmerican (Jan 21, 2009)

AaronB. said:


> Estimator or salesman?


I am seeking either, Aaron. I am looking for ways to generate new business and open up new revenue streams utilizing other roofing professionals specialties and comfort zones. I want to work with other people who are equally passionate about what they do, so that we can both make money together.

I'd be willing to partner with anyone who could generate new profitable busienss, and do it in an ethical manner. I'd be ok with residential, commercial, retail, new construction or insurance recovery specialists.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*What if you could double your close ratio?*

You wouldn't have all ther headachs that come from hiring someone.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes you would Jack. 

I don't care if you are closing 99% of your sales, there is still so many hours in the day. Why would anyone want to be the lone ranger in their company? That's just ridiculious to go into business and then think you have to do everything. Who is going to want to buy a business, when it's time for you to retire, if you are the guy doing everything? Nobody wants to buy a "job". 

My opinion is known on this matter as I have said it time and time again. I am passionate about the subject, to the point that I get insulting when debating it.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*More power to you*



Grumpy said:


> Yes you would Jack.
> 
> I don't care if you are closing 99% of your sales, there is still so many hours in the day. Why would anyone want to be the lone ranger in their company? That's just ridiculious to go into business and then think you have to do everything. Who is going to want to buy a business, when it's time for you to retire, if you are the guy doing everything? Nobody wants to buy a "job".
> 
> My opinion is known on this matter as I have said it time and time again. I am passionate about the subject, to the point that I get insulting when debating it.


If you can build a business someone would want to buy more power to you.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Why would you build a business at all if you couldn't one day sell it? If so, all you have is a job. Why would you work for yourself so when you're not working you're not earning? Why would you want to work in a place where everything revolves around you instead of surrounding yourself with other like-minded professionals? 

it


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Who would buy it?*



Grumpy said:


> Why would you build a business at all if you couldn't one day sell it? If so, all you have is a job. Why would you work for yourself so when you're not working you're not earning? Why would you want to work in a place where everything revolves around you instead of surrounding yourself with other like-minded professionals?
> 
> it


That reminds me of something Monroe Porter said back when I was in Prosult. He said “Who would want to buy Roofing Company when it’s easier to start one?”

Monroe is a good guy with a lot of good advice to offer contractors. You would probably fit in well with his network if you only use employees and don’t sub out the installation.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't agree with ALOT monroe has to say. I think he is a specialist in what he dopes. He helps build the profitable owner-operator type business structure, which is not for everyone, and if you are not interested in his ideas he's not interested in learning new ones. 

You're right who would buy a roofing business when it's easier to start one. The flaw in that statement is that it's too vague. Most roofing companies aren't businesses at all IMO, in my opinion of the word's definition. Most roofing companies are the owner and a crew, and maybe an assitant. Who would want to buy that? I certainly wouldn't, and neither would most other sensible people. It's not a business, it's a job you'd be buying. 

Now, on the other hand; build something where it's pretty much self sufficent, has a good name recognition, where the owner can sell to someone without roofing experience but with business experience, and you have something worth buying. You have something that'll sell for more than the value of it's broken down tools and equipment. 

It's not all about living in today. It's about planning for the future as well as living for today. Monroe is right, you'll probably earn as much as me with your owner operator setup. I'll do more revenue, probably have more head-aches, and to someone on the outside looking in I should be earning more... However the earning comes when it's time to cash-out. That's when I reap the benefits of my hard work, where as the owner operator can't sell his business at all, but may only liquidate his assets. Big difference!


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*I agree with you on this*



Grumpy said:


> I don't agree with ALOT monroe has to say. I think he is a specialist in what he dopes. He helps build the profitable owner-operator type business structure, which is not for everyone, and if you are not interested in his ideas he's not interested in learning new ones.
> 
> You're right who would buy a roofing business when it's easier to start one. The flaw in that statement is that it's too vague. Most roofing companies aren't businesses at all IMO, in my opinion of the word's definition. Most roofing companies are the owner and a crew, and maybe an assitant. Who would want to buy that? I certainly wouldn't, and neither would most other sensible people. It's not a business, it's a job you'd be buying.
> 
> ...


I would also like to be able to sell my business someday. Right now I am focusing on survival. The Detroit market is taking a big hit, a lot of contractors are going out of state to find work.

However, there are very few roofing companies that someone would want to buy. I don't think that a company with high volume is necessarily more attractive to a buyer. Most of the megacompanies around here eventually implode and the sales people go out and start new companies.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

High volume isn't the answer. A profitable business is a business that is attractive to investors. This doesn't matter what kind of business it is, as long as the investor will some day have a return on their investment. Agreed so far?

Your business may be profitable, but who's going to want to buy a job where the business won't survive without them busting their humps working 14 hours a day 6 days a week? Nobody will buy that. 

We as entrapaneurs and business managers need to build a systemitized business, a set of procedures and practices, so that we can one day remove ourselves from the picture and the business works without us. 

It's a very valid business practice in other sectors of the economy to build your business around an idea, promote and gain "good faith", value, then cash out and sell the business. 

You say you are trying to survive, think what it would do for your business if you found just one guy who is nearly as good as you at generating leads and making sales. Now think if you found two guys who were almost as good as you... You could take yourself out of the picture. While I know you, as I, enjoy the sales and customer service we wouldn't want to compeltely take ourselves out of the picture, I don't want to have to make evening and weekend appointments, I don't want to run more than one or two leads a day. 

I sound like I have all the answers don't I? Why aren't I a multi-billionaire? My problem is in hiring. I have a very hard time identifying the right people and byt he time I realize I've hired a n absolutely useless liability, I'm out thousands of dollars. However the opposite is true, when I hit the right one, it hits big rewards for both of us. There are a few other problems as well, which I have identified and am making strides to correct. 

That's why I say, I just can't imagine why someone would persue the owner operator business model. Maybe one day someone will make me understand, but to date nobody has throw a valid argument my way. Hopefully I am not 75 and run ragged, ready to sell and find I have no buyer. Then I will publicly say you guys were right, but until then I see no reason not to persue my goals of surrounding myself with like-minded roofing professionals.


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Yes you would Jack.
> 
> I don't care if you are closing 99% of your sales, there is still so many hours in the day. Why would anyone want to be the lone ranger in their company? That's just ridiculious to go into business and then think you have to do everything. Who is going to want to buy a business, when it's time for you to retire, if you are the guy doing everything? Nobody wants to buy a "job".
> 
> My opinion is known on this matter as I have said it time and time again. I am passionate about the subject, to the point that I get insulting when debating it.


Well said.


----------

